
What a hunter-gatherer diet does to the body in just three days - kaikai
http://www.cnn.com/2017/07/05/health/hunter-gatherer-diet-tanzania-the-conversation/index.html
======
DrScump
"The Hadza seek out the same animals and plants that humans have hunted and
gathered for millions of years."

That's quite difficult, given that humans haven't _existed_ for "millions of
years" yet.

------
Finnucane
"The Hadza seek out the same animals and plants that humans have hunted and
gathered for millions of years"

In other words, 'whatever was in reach that could be stuffed into the pie-
hole.'

